# Shortstop(TM) Replacement Stopper by BowJax



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

those look good.are they on your site now?


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*cool*

Will have to try this along with my POS. Maybe the Jax rubber compound will be a better product than the stock.

thank you


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

It's about time!!! :wink:


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Everything is up on the Bowjax site now - pictures and the online store. Look for more pictures to come soon!!!

www.bowjax.com/shortstop.html 

Jim


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Awesome*

Just placed my order. Perfect timing for my R&D work


----------



## SupraTT (Dec 18, 2007)

Ordered 2


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*what the heck*



arkansasbowman said:


> Just placed my order. Perfect timing for my R&D work



Mine ain't here yet! ordered hours ago :wink::darkbeer::wink:


----------



## TTTHHHPPP (Apr 4, 2008)

*Tips*

Any specifics on setting how to's?


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

TTTHHHPPP said:


> Any specifics on setting how to's?


I just replaced mine with a STS stopper ( I had to carve on the stopper a little). I this works I'm ordering two.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

I have not had any issues with my stock stopper but these look like they will last longer!! I think I am going to order a couple myself!!


They look nice:darkbeer:

Kris


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Just placed an order for 2!! I didn't even realize you guys were in Idaho:wink: 

Looking forward to trying these out!

Kris


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*got my order*

I will report tomorrow, providing we don't have to many thunderstorms later


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

arkansasbowman said:


> I will report tomorrow, providing we don't have to many thunderstorms later



Can't do it any sooner? Where are your priorities.......:wink:


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*your telling me*

Us kids with new toys, you know how that goes. Stuck at work and serve thunderstorms forecasted


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

EricO said:


> Can't do it any sooner? Where are your priorities.......:wink:



I agree you can't leave us hanging like this

spill the beans:tongue:


Kris


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*well, umm*

Okay, okay, it looks pretty:zip: for a piece of rubber





kris bassett said:


> I agree you can't leave us hanging like this
> 
> spill the beans:tongue:
> 
> ...


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

LOL....thanks for the indepth report:set1_rolf2:


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*I have determined it will not fit*

I need XL not L, they sent the wrong size.:sad: Oh, yea, yea, that was the shirt my bad! Think their trying to tell me something.


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Hope I still get the right shirt*

Thread with pics up in general area


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Great stuff as usual from Bowjax, I look forward to trying one of these out. :darkbeer:


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

*BowJax Suppressors Great Job !!!!!!!!*

I bought a 101 may have got 50 shot's out of suppressor then scratching my head what am I gonna do.Guy's this is not good for what bows are costing us today.So my Bowjax suppressor arrived the other day installed on my 101 got 50 or more shots on it and still looks great.Installed SlipJax's on string they seem to be holding up to.Great job BowJax!! Thanks again for your help.


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Got a lot of shooting in this weekend*

First just wanted to thank Bowjax for getting me another shirt in the correct size so quick, they are proving what good customer service is. They actually let me keep the first shirt and also sent another SS stopper in my delivery. Shipping is quick and CS is great.

I plan on trying some of their other products soon. I can still say after about 200 shots that the Bowjax is a big improvement over the stock. Thanks again.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

*BowJax Suppressors 82nd & 101*

Having left tears in the paper slip on a BowJax suppressor.Seems to be helping at or local Pro Shop.Thanks again BowJax for a job well done!!!


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

just got mine in and shot it the last 2 days, they are more durable and seem to be a much better product than the original!:darkbeer:


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Here's a photo of the new stopper on a bow. Feedback from customers has been great!!


----------

